# ???Rose Uncle Jimbo 6 richtige Wahl???



## christian_88 (14. August 2011)

Hallo Zusamm,

folgendes Problem,

ich hatte mir dieses Jahr ein Canyon Torque Playzone gekauft, mit dem Glauben es eignet sich noch für kleinere Touren ( bis 30-40km ) und gut zum bergauf pedalieren. 

Ansich ein super Rad, keine Frage. Nur habe ich für mich gemerkt, dass mir das Rad zu schwer ist und die 180mm v/h einfach zuviel des Guten sind.


Ich habe das Rad verkauft und suche nun ein Bike mit dem ich endlich Glücklich werde

Nun ist gerade ein Rose Uncle Jimbo 6 im Bikemarkt, dass mich nicht mehr loslässt.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/401597/cat/74

Ich würde gerne eure Erfahrungen zu dem Bike hören, besonders wie es sich auf Touren bis zu 50km verhält und wie es sich bergauf schlägt.

Bei mir ist nun mal das Problem, dass ich auch mal 20km Waldautobahnen strampeln muss bis es zur eigtl. Endurotour losgeht.

Da hab ich einfach keine Lust, dass Gefühl zu haben nicht vom Fleck zu kommen..

Es soll ein spritziges Enduro sein, mit geringem Gewicht, Federweg bis 160mm, dass auf ebener Strecke und bergauf mich nicht sauer werden lässt und mir aufm Trail ein Lächeln zaubert

Bin ich da mit dem Uncle JImbo gut beraten?

Grüße

Christian


----------



## burn23 (14. August 2011)

Servus!

Also wir waren dieses Jahr im Vinschgau für 4 Tage, alle hatten AMs und ich meinen Onkel dabei. Sind auch ne Tour mit 70km und 2000hm gefahren. Alles soweit kein Thema gewesen (mein Onkel wiegt um die 15kg+). Bin auch öfters in der Pfalz und strampel da immer locker so um die 35km und 1000-1200hm. Es kommt halt immer darauf an worauf du deinen Fokus legst. Ich hab normal für größere Touren mein AM, zwingend wäre es jedoch nicht (hatte es schon vor dem Onkel).

Hoffe ich konnte dir bissl weiterhelfen. Ne Probefahrt (-tour) bewirkt oft wahre Wunder. 

Gruss Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (14. August 2011)

Also ich kann Dir das Jimbo wärmstens empfehlen. Wir fahren hier auch 40km Touren mit 1000hm und wenn es um den Gipfelsturm geht, dann bin ich meist vorn dabei gewesen. Das verlinkte Jimbo ist sogar schon auf 2-fach mit Bash und KeFü umgebaut.


----------



## Mithras (14. August 2011)

und der Preis is echt klasse!.. Hatte ein Jimbo 4 für ne 35km Tour, super Bike mit Lächeln auf dem Trail ^^


----------



## christian_88 (15. August 2011)

hallo,  danke für die antworten.

hab jetzt wohl zu lange gewartet, bike is nich mehr im bikemartk

bin jetzt auf der suche nach nem speci pitch..falls wer eins hat bitte melden


----------



## OJMad (16. August 2011)

Der User Bueck will sein UJ 6 evtl. loswerden
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8614351&postcount=1900


----------



## christian_88 (16. August 2011)

hallo,

danke für den tipp, doch das rad is doch noch zu haben, werd es wahrscheinlich morgen mir mal persönlich anschauen fahren und wenn alles passt hab ich ein neues rad


----------

